

Windows Phone 7 doesn't support a socket API - bconway
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/windowsphone7series/thread/65a1d236-4524-4bed-9524-3f134785b506

======
mattiask
It's also doesn't support things like positioning except when the app is
actually open and on screen so you can't have jogging tracker for instance
since it would stop tracking when it locks, which is pretty stupid.

I've no doubt though that Microsoft will fix these issues sooner rather than
later and the first version is being rushed out of the door to be able to
compete at all

